# Prononciation du "e" caduc au futur et conditionnel des verbes en "-er" ?



## gvergara

Salut :

Voilà une question qui m'est récemment venue à l'esprit. D'après ce que je sais, le _e_ des suffixes qu'on ajoute à la racine pour former le futur et le conditionnel des temps verbaux ne se prononce pas, ou on ne le prononce qu'à peine, de sorte que la forme (_je) râlerai_ se prononce /YAlre/ ou /YAləre/. Mais qu'est-ce qu'il se passe avec les verbes se finissant par __ier_ ? Comment est-ce que vous prononcez _(Je me) méfierai_ ? Vous omettez vraiment le ə et dites /mefjre/? Ça me fait drôle mais, évidemment, ne pas étant natif, beaucoup de choses me semblent bizarres, à moi.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## DOM78

Oui, on prononce "je me méfierai" en détachant bien les syllabes mais on prononce "je ralrai". Je ne sais pas pourquoi, c'est vrai.
Bonne chance !


----------



## Anne345

Je prononce encore moins ce e quand il y a une autre voyelle : fier, créer, ruer... pas du tout pour certains verbes, très légèrement pour d'autres, sans aucune logique ;: je ne le prononce pas pour méfier, et un peu pour fier ! Le prononcer légèrement permettait d'éviter des fautes d'orthographe dans les dictées. 
Quand il n'y a pas d'autre voyelle, j'ai l'impresssion de le prononcer en langage soutenu, et à peine en langage relaché : nous chanterons, on chant'ra.


----------



## Maître Capello

DOM78 said:


> Oui, on prononce "je me méfierai" en détachant bien les syllabes mais on prononce "je ralrai". Je ne sais pas pourquoi, c'est vrai.


Je prononce [me.fi.ʁe] sans [ə]. Même chose pour _râler_ : [ʁal.ʁe].



Anne345 said:


> […] j'ai l'impresssion de le prononcer en langage soutenu, et à peine en langage relaché.


Je dirais qu'on le prononce pleinement en poésie lorsque le nombre de pieds d'un vers importe, qu'on le prononce légèrement en langage soutenu, et pas du tout dans la langue parlée. Mais tout cela dépend sans doute également des régions !


----------



## Lady Albicocca

On ne prononce pas du tout le e après le i. Pas plus que dans le mot vie ou dans le prénom Sophie.

Néanmoins, le prononcer peut-être très légèrement (mais dans une situation ordinaire, c'est se donner du mal pour rien) ne relève à mon avis pas de la faute. Je ne sais plus dans quelle chanson la diérèse est distinctement faite dans le mot vie à la fin du refrain, ce qui donne "vi - e", deux syllabes...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> Mais tout cela dépend sans doute également des régions !


Sans aucun doute, Capello ! 
Je _chanterais _bien maintenant, mais je me _méfi(e)rais_ du temps qu'il fait si j'étais vous ! Même si je _ralerais _sûrement en vous voyant faire !


----------



## avok

méfierai : me /mefiöre/ : le "ö" se prononce comme "ə"


----------



## Outsider

Beaucoup de francophones le prononcent /mefi:Re/


----------



## kojemiaka

Bonjour,

Faut-il prononcer un E dans les cas ci-après:

Je marqu*e*rai
Nous gard*e*rons
Ils rest*e*raient

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui absolument !


----------



## kojemiaka

Merci!
Et lorsqu'il y a une voyelle avant un E, par exemple:

Je jou*e*rai 
Il étudi*e*ra

On prononce toujours?


----------



## Lacuzon

Non, pas dans ce cas là.


----------



## tilt

Non, on ne le prononce pas dans ces verbes-là.

À noter que même si Lacuzon a raison, dans la langue de tous les jours, les gens ont tendance à parler assez vite et le _e_ de _Je marquerai_, _Nous garderons _ou _Ils resteraient _n'est pas toujours prononcé très clairement.


----------



## MèngDié

Je crois qu'il y a beaucoup de mots en français dont le son de l'e est adouci, voire supprimé. Par exemple, on entend presque jamais le "me" au milieu du mot "extrêmement". Je me souviens que ma prof. de français m'a donné une feuille avec tous ces mots pour que je puisse pratiquer à les prononcer comme un bon Français. Je suis presque sûr qu'il y a un terme pour designer ce phénomène linguistique.


----------



## Nouus-rxf

On est un peu hors-sujet, mais ce "e" est appelé "e muet" ou "schwa". C'est une voyelle purement euphonique, qui est très souvent supprimée à l'oral, mais conservée dans des cas particuliers. Par exemple, quand sa suppression gênerait la prononciation (une gard*e*rie) ou en poésie, il est systématiquement prononcé. 
Parfois, on le rajoute à l'oral alors qu'il n'est même pas présent à l'écrit, afin de faciliter la prononciation. Le nom du journal "ouest-france" se dit souvent "ouesteufrance". (il me semble qu'on parle d'une voyelle épenthétique)


----------



## CapnPrep

Voici deux autres fils sur la prononciation du ‹e› muet dans les formes du futur et du conditionnel :
[…]
j'échouerai (prononciation) (FEV)

Et sur le ‹e› muet plus généralement, voir les fils suivants (entre bien d'autres) :
E muet, schwa (prononciation)
[…]


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir s'il existe vraiment une règle pour la prononciation du 'e' de l'avant dernière syllabe au futur simple et conditionnel présent aussi bien que dans les autres mots de la sorte comme 'verrerie' quand ce 'e' se trouve entre deux 'r'!

- Voici le résultat tiré d'un exercice audio où il fallait indiquer si ce 'e' est prononcé ou non:

1. Les mots où le 'e' *n'est pas* prononcé >>>...admir*e*rez.

2. Les mots où le e *est* prononcé >>> ...,rencontr*e*rez.

- Et voici le résultat de ce que j'ai entendu dans _Larousse_ pour 'verrerie' :

3. Dans 'verr*e*rie' le 'e' n'est pas prononcé.

Mais quelle différence entre _e_ntre _admi*rer*ez_ et _rencont*rer*ez_ ?  Pour quelle raison, dans le premier du duo on ne prononce pas le 'e' mais dans le deuxième SI, alors qu'il existe la même structure pour les deux mots: le 'e' entre deux 'r' ?

C'est pourquoi, moi qui prononçais _toujours_ le 'e' dans tous les verbes en *'rer'* comme rencont*rer*, admi*rer*, préfé*rer*, gé*rer*,...ainsi que dans les mots comme 'ver*rer*ie' (pour éviter la rencontre de deux 'r' ainsi que pour éviter toute confusion entre 'admi*rr*ez' du futur simple et 'admi*r*ez' du présent de l'indicatif le cas où le 'r' géminé dans 'admi*rr*ez' serait vite ou mal prononcé comme un seul 'r') ne sais plus maintenant - après cet exercice - comment je dois prononcer le 'e' par exemple dans 'préfér*e*rai' ou 'gér*e*rai' ou dans d'autres nouveaux verbes en *'rer'* qui se trouveraient un jour devant moi !

Merci beaucoup d'éclaircir ce point !


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Dans un exercice audio où il fallait indiquer si le 'e' dans l'avant dernière syllabe est prononcé au futur simple ou non, j'ai remarqué que - tout comme moi qui ne prononce jamais ce 'e' quand il vient après une consonne - dans tous les verbes présentés sur la liste de cet exercice le 'e' *n'est pas* prononcé (visit*e*rez, dîn*e*rez, manqu*e*rez, aim*e*rez, dirig*e*rez) mais, tout à coup, a apparu le verbe 'cherch*e*rez' qui est allé à contre-courant : le 'e' dans 'cherch*e*rez' a été prononcé et donc ce verbe est passé dans la liste des verbes où le 'e' est prononcé !!!

Je voudrais _donc_ savoir si le verbe 'chercher' est le seul dont le 'e' de l'avant dernière syllabe se prononce au futur simple (et donc au conditionnel présent) ou bien qu'il y a une règle pour cette prononciation au futur simple et qu'il pourrait se trouver d'autres verbes où le 'e' de l'avant dernière syllabe serait prononcé au futur simple ?


Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Gemmenita said:


> 1. Les mots où le 'e' *n'est pas* pononcé >>>...admir*e*rez.


Je dirais plutôt qu'on a le choix dans ce cas ([admi*ʁʁ*e] ou [admi*ʁəʁ*e]), même si l'omission du schwa est sans doute plus courante. Cela dépend d'ailleurs peut-être aussi des régions.



> 2. Les mots où le e *est* prononcé >>> ...,rencontr*e*rez.


C'est le /t/ qui précède qui rend la prononciation du schwa obligatoire. Il serait en effet très difficile de dire [tʁʁ].



> pour éviter toute confusion entre 'admi*rr*ez' du futur simple et 'admi*r*ez' du présent de l'indicatif le cas où le 'r' géminé dans 'admi*rr*ez' serait vite ou mal prononcé comme un seul 'r'


Pour un francophone, il n'y a pourtant guère de confusion possible entre [ʁ] et [ʁʁ], d'autant plus que le contexte rend généralement le temps du verbe assez évident. 



> commment je dois prononcer le 'e' par exemple dans 'préfér*e*rai' ou 'gér*e*rai' ou dans d'autres nouveaux verbes en *'rer'* qui se trouveraient un jour devant moi


Si une voyelle précède _-rer-_, vous pouvez omettre le schwa, sinon il est obligatoire. Et cette règle semble fonctionner dans tous les cas, pas seulement pour les verbes en _-rer_ : s'il y a deux sons consonantiques de suite devant le _e_ caduc, la prononciation du schwa devient nécessaire.

Un seul son consonantique → omission du schwa :
_admi*r*erez
préfé*r*erez
gére*r*ez
visi*t*erez
dî*n*erez
man*qu*erez
ai*m*erez
diri*g*erez_

Deux sons consonantiques → prononciation du schwa :
_rencon*tr*erez
che*rch*erez_ ← Il arrive toutefois assez fréquemment dans la langue familière que le schwa ne soit pas prononcé dans ce cas, le _r_ étant une consonne liquide.

Voir aussi le fil E muet, schwa - prononciation ou élision ?


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais plutôt qu'on a le choix dans ce cas ([admi*ʁʁ*e] ou [admi*ʁəʁ*e]), même si l'omission du schwa est sans doute plus courante. Cela dépend d'ailleurs peut-être aussi des régions.



Ce n'est pas plus courant au Canada. Mais nous ne considérons pas sa prononciation comme étant du français régional de chez nous. Un prof canadien pourrait même exiger sa prononcation.
Je garde le_ rr _pour les verbes où c'est écrit et nécessaire de faire une distinction, comme entre _mourez_ et _mourrez_. Les r au Canada en prononciation populaire, surtout chez ceux qui ne les roulent pas, est plus légère qu'en Europe. Mais on les entend.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup _Maître Capello_ pour les explications impeccables et détaillées en tout aussi bien que sur les règles, voilà ce que je cherchais vraiment.


Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais plutôt qu'on a le choix (...), même si l'omission du schwa est sans doute plus courante. Cela dépend d'ailleurs peut-être aussi des régions.


 C'est très bien ça. Et en plus, regardez ce que j'ai trouvé dans le lien présenté par vous dont je vous remercie beaucoup.

_Karine_ de Provence :



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Bon, évidemment, moi, je prononce tous les e dans _heureusement_.
> Désolée.


_itka_ de Nice :


itka said:


> Moi, je prononce tous les e dits muets, Sud oblige,...


_cassoulet_ de Toulouse :


cassoulet said:


> Les amis, plus vous voyagez vers le sud, moins ces règles s'appliquent. Aux abords immédiats de la mediterranée, le "e" muet n'existe plus et plus vous approchez de la cannebière (le centre de la ville de Marseille), plus on met l'accent tonique sur le "e" muet!


Du coup, nos chers/chères ami(e)s foristes *du sud* vont certainement prononcer [admi*ʁəʁ*e], [p*ʁ*efe*ʁəʁ*e], [ge*ʁəʁ*e],... Ce qui veut dire que la prononciation du 'e' caduc (schwa) ne serait pas considérée comme _incorrecte_ en France.



danielc said:


> Ce n'est pas plus courant au Canada.(...) Un prof canadien pourrait même exiger sa prononcation.



Merci beaucoup _daniel_ pour toute votre réponse utile_._ En plus, je suis soulagée en entendant que, plus que des régions, il y a des _pays_ où le 'e' _doit_ se prononcer.


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Ce n'est pas plus courant au Canada. [...] Un prof canadien pourrait même exiger sa prononciation.


  Si tu veux dire que la prononciation [admi*ʁəʁ*e] est aussi courante que sans le e mis en rouge, je ne suis pas d'accord.
Ce n'est du moins pas le cas dans mon entourage.  Je ne prononce pas ce « e caduc », et ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu ni m'être fait reprendre.
Alors, je serais étonnée qu'un prof canadien exige la prononciation facultative.





danielc said:


> Je garde le_ rr _pour les verbes où c'est écrit et nécessaire de faire une distinction, comme entre _mourez_ et _mourrez. _


 L'exemple est bien mal choisi à mon avis, puisque _mou*rir*_ n'est pas un verbe en_ *rer. *_


----------



## danielc

Étant donné qu'on fait référence à une prononciation de _rr _de certaines conjugaisions de verbes, il est pertinent de souligner les situations dans lesquelles il est obligatoire.

Les Canadiens vont peut-être préférer le futur proche, mais pour l'usage oral du futur simple (ou le conditionnel), je vous assure, Nicomon, que mes profs de français, francophones de l'Afrique, l'Europe, l'Asie et du Canada bien sûr, nous ont obligés à prononcer ces _e_ en question. Cela ne sonne pas pour moi comme du français très soigné, mais convient quelque soit la prononciation canadienne en question, soignée ou populaire.

Permettons un certain désaccord


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Permettons un certain désaccord


  C'est ce que j'ai écrit... que je n'étais pas d'accord sur le point « ce n'est pas plus courant au Canada », dont je n'ai pas ratissé tous les coins.
En ce qui me concerne, l'omission *est *plus courante chez-nous, ou tout au moins au Québec.

Je suis d'accord partout avec MC, et j'ose présumer sans le savoir que les professeurs canadiens qui vous ont soit-disant obligés à prononcer [admi*ʁəʁ*e], [p*ʁ*efe*ʁəʁ*e], [ge*ʁəʁ*e] n'ont pas grandi à Montréal.
Je fais moi aussi l'omission du schwa dans tous les verbes listés au post 19 sous :


> Un seul son consonantique → omission du schwa.


Cela dit, je trouve l'accent du sud de la France tout à fait charmant et musical.
Je n'ai écrit *nulle part *que la prononciation du schwa était « non soignée » ou « populaire », parce que ce n'est *pas* le cas.


----------



## pointvirgule

[admiʁʁe] pour moi aussi (ou est-ce [admiʁːe] ?)
Cela n'engage que ma pomme. Je n'ai point la prétention, môa, de perler au nom de toute la francophoney canayienne. ;–)


----------



## danielc

Pointvirgule-


Le ":" dans [admiʁːe] cache-t-il un _e _vite dit? J'ai parlé de la prononciation légère des _r_ chez nous de beaucoup de Cana*d*iens . Pour moué ce _e_ n'est pas muet, mais les _r _autour ne sont pas si robustes comme chez d'autres. Par conséquent on entend un _e_ vite dit, peut-être, mais présent quand même. Quelle était l'attitude de tes profs à l'égard  de cette prononciation du futur simple ou conditionnel avec le _e_ en question?


----------



## atcheque

Les deux points : indiquent une prononciation longue.


----------



## RajibDavid

Et dans le cas du verbe _porter _? Moi, j'aurais tendance à ne pas prononcer le _e_ dans _je porterai_, mais apparemment il faut le prononcer ?

Edit : Aussi pour le mot _marcher _(mais c'est comme le mot _chercher_)


----------



## pointvirgule

RajibDavid said:


> Et dans le cas du verbe _porter _?


Comme pour la plupart des verbes, on a l'embarras du schwa  : vous entendrez aussi bien _port'rai _que _porterai_.


----------



## Terio

En général, on ne prononce pas le_ e_ de _porterai_, _marcherai_, _chercherai_, mais ce n'est pas une faute de le prononcer. C'est même obligatoire dans les vers classiques. On l'entend aussi dans les chansons.

Par contre, on le prononce dans _marcherions_, _chercherions_, _porterions_.


----------



## LNP

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes 
En cherchant à repondre cette même question par rapport au son "e" caduc dans la prononciation de certains verbes au futur simple, j'ai trouvé cette réponse dans un guide pédagogique de FLE, alors j'espère que mon commentaire pourra être utile!

"Le e (non prononcé) dans visiterez, dînerez, manquerez, aimerez, dirigerez et admirerez est précédé d’1 consonne prononcée. Le e (prononcé) dans chercherez et rencontrerez est précédé de 2 consonnes prononcées".
Guide pédagogique Alter Ego + A1, Hachette Livre, 2012.


----------

